# Looking for out of the box hedgie habitat ideas?



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

My husband and I are looking for out of the box habitat ideas. We currently have three hedgies; two females and one male and want to make something that looks similar to a cabinet except has plexiglass habitats builts right into it. Has anyone dones this or have any pointers they would like to share? My husbands a carpenter by trade so he's already thinking pretty elaberate, even going as far as wanting to routering their names under their cage... but we're not sure what type of wood is best; I know not to use cedar but is standard plywood okay? Also, any ideas for the floors for this type of set up? We'll probably make it about 6ft high 3ft wide and 18in deep... any suggestions are appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If you take a look at this thread, you should find lots of pics, ideas and material suggestions. 
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1569&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=Vivariums


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> If you take a look at this thread, you should find lots of pics, ideas and material suggestions.
> http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1569&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=Vivariums


Those are very nicely crafted and has a lot of information; thank you for the resource. That's the basic idea of what we're looking to do. Our furnishings are more of anitque dark wood so we're going to design it to match. I will put pictures up when we finish; just started getting things together this weekend.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

PintoPrincess2 said:


> Immortalia said:
> 
> 
> > If you take a look at this thread, you should find lots of pics, ideas and material suggestions.
> ...


I would definitely love to see those pics!

My only advice would be make sure you make it very ventillated! A lot of those "vivariums" on the link Immortalia posted do not have enough ventillation. Even if you could have wire sides rather than glass sides, I think it would still look nice and definitely be healthier!

Also make sure you find a way to incorpate the heat lamps, and that all hedgehogs are still getting enough light for the required amount of time per day!

good luck!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Also be sure to seal the wood with a safe sealant to deter mites & urine seeping in


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

silvercat said:


> Also be sure to seal the wood with a safe sealant to deter mites & urine seeping in


 Thank you for sharing, my husband had actually thought of that too. He's a carpenter by trade so he instinctively knew to seal for moisture reasons. Thanks again!


----------

